

3 Nights and Done: experts answer practical questions in 3 courses  - shpiel
http://www.3nightsdone.org

======
kahfei
When you just have a few days that could be freed up to learn something, you
don't want to commit to a 6-10 weeks courses like in Coursera or Udacity, so a
shorter, denser course like this will fit perfectly, I think.

But, fonts look pretty awful in chrome and firefox.

------
jdietrich
MY EYES! THE GOGGLES DO NOTHING!

Font rendering is horribly broken.

